# supply source



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I'm brand new to this idea, not really wanting to make mead but honey vinegar. I've read the books and articles, now I'm looking for a good, wholesale supply house to buy specific yeasts, Mother, etc.

Anyone have any favorites?

Grant
Jackson, MO http://www.MakingPlasticFramesWork.homestead.com


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

I use my local brew shop but here are a few listings.

http://www.gotmead.com/index.php?option=com_sobi&catid=104&Itemid=34


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Just go buy a bottle of non-pasteurized, quality vinegar from a grocer. There'll be a modest-sized mother in there but may be hard to see. I'm not sure you can make vinegar without making mead first; I think the _acetobacter_ needs a fermented beverage unless there's a workaround...


----------



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

Grant,
I like midwest supplies (www.midwestsupplies.com/). Prices and service are very good. Get a catalog from them...should have everything that you would want.
Barry


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

Thanks. I looked locally for a "brew shop" and there is none locally. My game plan was to make mead, then add the Mother to make honey vinegar.

Then today, this article came out in our local newspaper about a church group brewing beer. I'll make contact with these guys as they probably know where to get some stuff.

http://www.semissourian.com/story/1299422.html

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Now I know what to do with that room above the garage!! Great club!

- Barry


----------

